# Different Looking Red Bellies



## A Taylor (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi there, I've recently introduced 4 more red bellies to my shoal. I'm sorry I don't have any photos right now because I'm at work but I'll get some when I'm home. I've noticed that the red bellies I have got have a few different physical features compared to my current ones. All of my piranhas are about 4" long including the ones that were in there in the first place.

Firstly, the old ones have redder bellies than the newly added ones, not sure if this is just due to stress of putting them in a new tank, but even in the fish shop they didn't look as red.

Secondly, the new ones have much more defined and bigger teeth than mine.

And last but not least I've noticed the new ones have black marks on their chins, almost looks like they have beards.

Does anybody have any idea with this description? I'll get the photos tonight.

Thanks.


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

Belly color varies with lighting and activity.

No reason to have bigger teeth, no piranha specie shows teeth, unless water quality is crap or severe lip damage, which heals. Said from experience.

Black marks on the chin, again no piranha specie has that, unless they bumped the glass really hard but it would be a white pimple not a black mark.

If they had a black dot behind the gills they would be Caribe (very similar to reds apart from that mark)

In my opinion and from your past experiences you should stop adding fish to your tank, at least for awhile.

If you went ahead and did it, post some pics so we can enjoy.

Remember that these fish are a long term commitment, they live a long time if given the proper care, make sure that you don't bite more than you can chew.

For my experience, budget and free time, I would be better off with a single fish rather than three monsters. But now I commit and enjoy them the best I can. Don't let impulse drive you.


----------



## A Taylor (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi thanks for your response, yeah I did go ahead and do it and they have been alright so far, they look like they are enjoying their new friends, all of them have really come alive and it didn't take long before they were flying round the tank. Anyway here are a couple of photos as requested, and if water conditions were unfavorable for them in the past hopefully I'm providing them with a nice new home, I'm glad to hear that you've experienced the healing of them anyway so at least I know they'll get better!


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

Your reds look awesome, really really great and healthy.

As for the new fish, I dunno, they look like reds but are skinnier and more pale looking.

Maybe its malnutrition, different source.


----------



## A Taylor (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks man, I guess if I just starting feeding them exactly what I've been feeding the others but twice as much seen as there are twice as many piranhas in there now; then they will hopefully get better!
Haven't had any casualties yet anyway so there is a bonus and I know it's never guaranteed safety with them but I'm guessing the most risky part of adding them in is over now - it's down to them to work it out.

I'll upload a video on youtube of their first feed together if you want.


----------



## A Taylor (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

As long as you keep enjoying them its ok, observe their behavior carefully, which one eats first, which on is the "boss", make sure he doesn't torture the others, if you see anything suspicious in their behavior and common stuff like this.

You should be fine, you have a nice tank and your "old" reds look really healthy.

Try to make sure everyone eats, may be hard to do with 8 fish but still, I stick to bite sized chunks and throw them in, I'll post a feeding video tomorrow so you can see how savage they are. I used to hand feed, took the food out of my hand and everything, there are videos posted in my topic if you wanna see. Now I cant hand feed anymore, they would take my finger easily. I can clean the gravel easily though, just gotta feed first, after a good meal they are babies.

Use the lights sparingly, remember that summer is here, they become more aggressive with temp increase, make sure you keep an eye on that. Ensure that they have a comfortable life with you and the rewards will start coming.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Good looking reds

I would bet after a few months they will look the same... previous owners could have fed differently, or just garbage food and had bad water quality.


----------



## A Taylor (Feb 26, 2015)

I had a look at the video in your signature, it's really cool how they just eat one after the other and wait around the top, mine always seem to wait until the food starts sinking before they go for it. I'm not so sure about putting my hand in there now, I used to do it to sort the plants out and remove uneaten food but I think my old reds got used to it, not so sure about these new ones they seem more aggressive and seeing their teeth puts me off putting my hand in there.


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

You will feel comfortable to do it when the time is right, I've also had days when I couldn't do it.

I will try to get a video of a gravel clean, they come next to my hand and the siphon, out of curiosity and I sometimes "punch" them lightly with my finger, they swim away and come back for more, I guess they eventually get used to you and they generally only attack when scared and cornered, if they approach you its fine. I try to socialize with them as much as possible, sometimes spend an hour just looking at them and "play tag" along the tank walls. They always greet me in the morning, flapping fins and chomping at me. My gf also teases them and makes them chomp. They are amazing fish !!!

Imagine the guys who have had their rhom's 5, 10 years plus...imagine the bond.

Browse around my channel for more videos of them and other hobbies I have.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Titus said:


> Imagine the guys who have had their rhom's 5, 10 years plus...imagine the bond.


Mostly more respect and lots of fear... and it grows every time I have to go elbow deep.


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

Took one for the team, I cant take a picture for the life of me, deal with it. Dim tank light doesn't help.


----------

